# Where Does the Auger "Stop" Go? (TRS27 part #M95680)



## knotscott (11 mo ago)

My TRS27 auger pulleys got jammed up when the "Stop" came loose. I pulled the belt shroud and found the loose piece just sitting on the pulleys. I removed it, and runs nicely again without it, but I don't know exactly where it came from, and can't tell from the parts diagram. Can anyone offer some insights where it goes please? How critical is it that I reinstall it?

Thanks much for any help.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks like the stop bracket for that side of the belt cover.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

A lot of machines need the stop. Yours may be an exception. Keeps the belt in the right spot, as well as stopping the motion. On my machines it is vital. Your machine I do not know.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Not familiar with your machine, but you should start by looking for the spot where that was mounted. There should be a bracket or frame part with a hole for a bolt to match the hole in the bottom of said stop. My guess is that it is a belt guard - it prevents the belt from jumping off the pulley when the belt is not transmitting power. (This is a guess only).


----------



## knotscott (11 mo ago)

For anyone else ever facing this issue, I got that stop re-installed. Bolt 9 goes through the shroud and then through the "Stop" 10. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Glad you solved the problem!


----------

